# Excel 2007 Cell Selection using Control Key



## andrewlamb1402 (Sep 19, 2007)

When using Excel 2007, I am unable to select blocks of data using control + shift + arrow keys. Control + shift + right arrow selects 19 columns. Control + shift + down does nothing. Have I inadvertently changed some keyboard option in Excel? Or what?


----------



## Zazula (Apr 27, 2006)

*Excel 2007 arrow-key shortcuts*

ARROW KEYS Move one cell up, down, left, or right in a worksheet. 

CTRL+ARROW KEY moves to the edge of the current data region (data region: A range of cells that contains data and that is bounded by empty cells or datasheet borders.) in a worksheet.

SHIFT+ARROW KEY extends the selection of cells by one cell.

CTRL+SHIFT+ARROW KEY extends the selection of cells to the last nonblank cell in the same column or row as the active cell, or if the next cell is blank, extends the selection to the next nonblank cell.

LEFT ARROW or RIGHT ARROW selects the tab to the left or right when the Ribbon is selected. When a submenu is open or selected, these arrow keys switch between the main menu and the submenu. When a Ribbon tab is selected, these keys navigate the tab buttons.

DOWN ARROW or UP ARROW selects the next or previous command when a menu or submenu is open. When a Ribbon tab is selected, these keys navigate up or down the tab group.

In a dialog box, arrow keys move between options in an open drop-down list, or between options in a group of options.

DOWN ARROW or ALT+DOWN ARROW opens a selected drop-down list.


----------



## andrewlamb1402 (Sep 19, 2007)

That's exactly what used to happen, and mostly still does.

CTRL+SHIFT+ARROW KEY extends the selection of cells to the last nonblank cell in the same column or row as the active cell, or if the next cell is blank, extends the selection to the next nonblank cell.

Does not work. Instead, since 4pm yesterday:

CTRL+SHIFT+RIGHT ARROW KEY extends the selection by 19 columns
CTRL+SHIFT+DOWN ARROW KEY does nothing

What's changed?


----------



## Zazula (Apr 27, 2006)

I haven't experienced that before, so I can't know for sure what has changed or happened... I suspect an add-on messing with your Excel, or a corrupt template. Does this happen when you start Excel in safe mode? (Run *"C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12\Excel.exe" /s*)


----------



## xavierkress (Jan 22, 2009)

Iv'e found an answer to this as I was having this trouble on a user's PC that I was supporting at work. Below is the fix.

Click on the Circle (top left "Ribbon")
Click Excel Options bottom of the window
Click Advanced
And scroll to the bottom.
Uncheck under Lotus Compatibility -> Transition navigation keys
I checked it and it wouldn't let me use CTRL + SHIFT + Down or Up arrows. Then unchecked it and it works fine now.


----------



## Koen Lenssen (Apr 19, 2010)

Also check the status of Scroll Lock on your keyboard.

When this is enabled, you will also only jump about 30 lines with CTRL+arrow.

In Excel 2007 you can see if Scroll Lock is enabled in the bottom-left corner of the Excel window.


----------

